# Need some suggestions, what clubs to purchase for my Father?



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

What better place than to ask some of you old geezers...  I kid I kid... I am going to pick up a set of irons for my Father and I thought I would ask some of you what you thought when considering a selection/brand.

That said, he will be 63 come March and his swing resembles Ernie in his older years. You know, the 3/4 swing, loop, and wiggle waggle finish. :laugh: Anyways, was thinking about a regular graphite shaft with a oversized cavity back head, 1.5 degrees flat and maybe a tad offset.

Most likely be getting them from TGW... unless a better place is mentioned. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks a million and Happy Holidays!

Cheers,
Allen


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm in that OLD GEEZER category, don't have an expensive set of irons (Spalding), gets me around the course, but from what I've seen hanging around the different golf web sites, I would go with Callaway. You put them up for sale on the board and their gone in a flash. Been slowly changing over to Callaway Big Bertha, got the 454 driver with the senior shaft. the 3 wood comes tomorrow (ho ho) and I'm keeping my eye open for 5 and 7 woods. Callaway might be expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Thank you! I was looking at the Callaway Steelhead X-16 as a possible. Looks to be right up his alley and they're half price at TGW.com.  

Cheers,
Allen


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Does he have a favorite brand? I like the Callaway Big Bertha series iron.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Yes he does... he seems to like Callaway and Cobra stuff.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Well there ya go!  


Good Luck!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to admit liking the Callaway products, but the Steelhead X-16 has a somewhat harder feel to it than a lot of their other irons. The 2004 Berthas were probably one of the better designs they had and are actually still available brand new from places like TGW or Edwin Watts.

Personally, I am hyper enthused about the Callaway hybrid clubs. I use the Heavenwood 3H and 4H with great success. They have come down in price too as newer models have been added to the line.


----------

